# City Telecom (H.K.) [NASDAQ:CTEL]



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

This is a telecom company based out of Hong Kong. They have operations in Vancouver, Toronto and Hong Kong and have been a company since 1992.

As an impulse "trader" buy, I made a purchase today.

They recently paid a dividend of $6.43 yesterday.

Any thoughts?

http://www.google.com/finance?authuser=0&q=NASDAQ%3ACTEL&hl=en

http://www.ctigroup.com.hk/ctigroup/eng/global/home.htm


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's corporate YouTube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXQBJjm9aoE


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, you might want to be careful.

They sold off their telecom business which makes up most of their revenue. This is how they funded the large dividend you talked about. Don't expect it to be a regular occurrence.
http://www.avcj.com/avcj/news/2166927/cvc-usd644m-city-telecom-carve

They are using extra money to start a television studio. This is actually pretty big news in Hong Kong as they are going to be a big player in the free-to-air market. They made news by drawing talents away from the largest television studio, TVB. As someone who has lived in Hong Kong for the past few years, I feel this is very ambitious. TVB has a monopoly on the television viewing audience. It has pretty much became a culture to watch TVB. The channel rarely gets changed in some households. 

Some more news.
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_...6&sid=36041396&con_type=3&d_str=20120416&fc=7
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_detail.asp?pp_cat=30&art_id=122521&sid=36423024&con_type=1
http://www.thestandard.com.hk/news_detail.asp?pp_cat=30&art_id=121450&sid=36032212&con_type=1

Hope it helps.


----------

